# i need to modify this pic



## buzzard (May 8, 2006)

i need to modify this pic so i can use it for my new avaitar.  i think it fits this forum well since i was preying to the smoking gods with this new smoker.  

if anyone can hilp me with a program or would like to shrink it for me so that you can still see it would be the greatest thing in the world.

to see the pic (and modify it) is at this link..... http://chambersbrett.googlepages.com/P1010127.JPG

if you see it and dont think it would be a good avaitar let me know also, but i think its prety good.  

the problem is as it sits its 9mb and we can only have 20kb.  any help would mean some good jerkey comming your way.

my email is [email protected] if you need to contact me direct.


----------



## jlloyd99 (May 8, 2006)

Hey Buzzard
Great pic, I'll send you a smaller file size via your email.


----------



## bob-bqn (May 8, 2006)

Both avatars are 118 pixels wide. Although the new one is a very good picture, it loses some of it's charm when reduced.

I cropped this one a bit before reducing:






Remember the Avatar must be 120 x 120 pixels or smaller.


----------



## dacdots (May 8, 2006)

Hey there,I really like the pic but what I want to know is what to the hell are you burning in there.Dont you know that stuff is illeagle.


----------



## Dutch (May 9, 2006)

Dac, It can't be that wacky weed stuff!!! If it were, the person behind the camera would be trying to get their head in the smoker too and then there wouldn't be no picture!! :mrgreen:

Buzz, don'tcha know that if you watch the food being smoked with the door open it will never get done? I guess this would be a good time to tell ya to "Pull yer head out"!! :P :mrgreen:

Here is the version that I did. It's cropped a bit differently than Bob-BQN


----------

